# GSAS Meeting



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Drin & I are now in the meeting. Thought you guys might be interested in what a meeting in Seattle looks like...

http://i.imgur.com/i23Fcl.jpg


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

It was a pleasure to meet Tex Gal and Tex Guy at the meeting! Christel talked for about 2 hours with some excellent shots of some plants that are not even on the forums. 130+ fish and plant geeks were absolutely enthralled!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty snazzy setup, and what an opportunity to hear Christel Kasselman speak. That is a very impressive turnout. 

Our group might not be as large, but I have learned so much by attending the couple of meetings I've been too. I would highly recommend that everyone join a local club.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

chrislewistx said:


> Pretty snazzy setup, and what an opportunity to hear Christel Kasselman speak. That is a very impressive turnout.
> 
> Our group might not be as large, but I have learned so much by attending the couple of meetings I've been too. I would highly recommend that everyone join a local club.


+1 for chrislewistx comments.....plus don't just join.....be a participant! It is a lot more fun to participate and it helps lighten the load for everyone else that is working to help the club. What GSAS accomplished last night was the result of a team effort by many hard working and talented members.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Christlel's presentation was wonderful. Seeing the natural habitat of the rare plants I've grown in my tanks was a really great experience. I also learned some things about why certain plants have the issues they do in my tank.

Christel echoed the things Niko has been saying about substrate and fertilization. She also said that since 80% of our plants are from tropical regions, sun loving plants, it's impossible to give them too much light. She showed pxs of her tanks - about 400g total and they were beautiful!

We had a great time and it was wonderful to put faces to those I've come to know on APC and call friends!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Last night I had the opportunity to meet Tex Gal and Tex Guy for the first time; what warm and wonderful folks. Here are some shots that Erik Olson (thekrib.com) took during our meeting. Enjoy!

Christel taking questions after the presentation









Christel during the lecture; approx 1/3 the audience; can you pick out Tex Gal and Tex Guy??!!









Christel during the lecture most of 130 member audience









One of Three 'mini-auction' Tables; Young member checking out the LED Light fixture being auctioned


----------

